# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - December 2011



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2011)

Re:  this story....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> > At least 58 people were killed and scores wounded after bombers struck Shiite religious observances on Tuesday in three cities, detonating explosives amid crowds of worshippers in the first such sectarian attacks in a decade of war in Afghanistan.
> >
> > Two of the attacks — in *Kabul*, where dozens died, and in the northern city of *Mazar-i-Sharif*, where four were killed — were carried out by suicide bombers on foot. A third attack, in the southern city of Kandahar, used a bomb hidden on a parked motorcycle, but no one was killed.
> >
> ...



Another Taliban-ISAF Twitter TIC (Tweets in Contact?) - here’s the Taliban’s position, via @ABalkhi at Twitter ….





> Z.Mujahid condemns today’s bombings(Kabul and Mazar-e-Sharif) and blames invaders( @ISAFmedia ) for trying to sow dissension amongst afghans



…. followed by the ISAF Info-Machine’s response, again through @ISAFMedia via Twitter:  





> Blame ISAF? Rubbish. GEN Allen: Insurgents are spelling own demise by killing innocents http://goo.gl/XSbg1



ISAF Tweet links to commander's statement on the blasts - highlights mine:


> The commander of the International Security Assistance Force and the NATO Senior Civilian Representative in Afghanistan join President Karzai in condemning today’s terrorist attacks in Kabul and Mazar-e-Sharif that reportedly killed and wounded dozens of innocent Afghan civilians observing Ashura.
> 
> “An attack against Ashura pilgrims on one of the holiest of days in the Islamic calendar is an attack against Islam itself, and we denounce and condemn these atrocities in the strongest of terms,” said General John R. Allen, commander of the International Security Assistance Force.  “Our prayers and deepest sympathies are with the families and loved ones of those innocent civilians killed or injured in today’s horrific attacks.”
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2011)

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=13565%3Areport-on-the-gathering-of-the-leadership-council-of-islamic-emirate-and-its-statement-regarding-the&amp;catid=4%3Astatements&amp;Itemid=4">Report on the gathering of the Leadership Council of Islamic Emirate and its statement regarding the recent bombings on Ashura</a> * - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/75363502/Report-on-the-gathering-of-the-Leadership-Council-of-Islamic-Emirate-and-its-statement-regarding-the-recent-bombings-on-Ashura">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful

On the day of Ashura, 10th of Muharram 1433, inexplicable bombings took place in Kabul and Mazar-e-Sharif in which tens of our defenseless countrymen were soaked in their blood and their families left in utter grief. This incident was also strongly rejected and condemned by the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in the initial hours. Yesterday on the 15/01/1433, the Leadership Council of Islamic Emirate held an important council about this topic. Intense discussions were held regarding these incidents which were described as a pre-planned plot of the defeated enemy and it was stressed that our vigilant nation must pay astute attention to such actions of our enemy and nobody should be allowed to reach their sinister goals by creating rifts and divisions amongst our united people on the basis of religion, race, language or region.

Similarly, the political and religious sides of our country were asked to put the benefits of our country and people ahead of their own or organizations benefits and such actions not be undertaken to achieve their political aims which would mean nothing other then adding fuel to the fire which has been lit by our enemy against the unity of our people and country. It was also said that in these tender moments in which our enemy is on the verge of fleeing, it is going back to its natural habit and reaching for grief stricken moments like the day of Ashura so it can divide the unified Afghan people because the enemy wants to take revenge from our suffering people for their own failures. Our alert and unified nation will never be deceived by such plans of our enemy but rather they will also thwart this plan like all the previous ones. In the end of the gathering, the below statement was issued after much deliberation:

1.  The Leadership Council of Islamic Emirate wants to extend its condolence to the affectees and once against strongly condemns such acts.
2.  Islamic Emirate considers such incidents the plots and acts of the invaders and the enemies of Afghanistan and calls on all its countrymen to lend each other hands and cooperate with each other in preventing such incidents in accordance with their national and religious duty because such acts of the enemy are against all our countrymen and are detriment to our beloved Afghanistan.
3.  Islamic Emirate personally asks the scholars and leaders of Afghanistan’s Ahl Tashi’ (Shiite) to be very vigilant regarding this matter and they should inform their people that this incident can never be considered a topic of enmity between Sunni and Shiite. They should never lend an ear to the internal agents who want to paint this as an internal and religious strife for serving their own interests and for pleasing their masters.
4.  Islamic Emirate gives guidance to all of its Mujahideen to pay attention to preventing such acts from taking place alongside their other duties.

<em>The Leadership Council of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2011)

P.S. - Still can't find that U.S. Red Cross report....  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*<a href="http://bit.ly/sUM573">Red Cross: Taliban bodies do not decay!</a> - *<a href="http://scr.bi/vi2OfU">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 December 2011 14:08 Doctor Muhammad Andar

The committee of the American Red Cross has released a report on its webpage regarding the bodies of the dead (martyred) Taliban compared to those of the foreign forces. The mentioned committee which had the duty of collecting and burying the dead in Mazar Sharif province of Afghanistan showed its astonishment as to why the dead bodies of Taliban had not decayed

or gave off foul smell?!! The report said that investigators initially thought that the cold weather was the reason behind this phenomenon however this theory was later shattered because the bodies of the northern alliance fighters which were lying in the same area had decayed and were also giving off a nauseating smell.

The report further says that it now wants to conduct a research on the type of food consumed by the Taliban fighters! The researchers also want to find out if there is a relationship between food and blood because the blood of some Taliban members keeps its warm temperatures even after their death!

(Source: Al-Misryoon, Ana Muslim and several other websites.)

It is the bounty of Allah that the enemies profess before friends to the miracles displayed by Taliban martyrs in the face of the crusader onslaught. It should be stated that if all the scientists and chemists of the entire planet were to gather and research their whole lives they would never be able to find the answer this puzzling question. For all we know, maybe they have even tried to locate the blessed body of Ibraheem (pbuh) so they can make fire resistant clothes for their soldiers by studying his biological makeup!!!

Here the speech by a renowned scholar (Ustaz Yasir) comes to mind which he made at the occasion of the funeral of a prominent commander of Islamic Emirate, Shaheed Mullah Abdul Manaan Ahmad (may Allah have mercy on him): “Here I would like to give a simple example which can be understood by everyone and denied by no-one about why the Taliban are on the side of truth and the Kabul regime on the side of falsehood; why is it that our dead do not decay while giving off a pleasant fragrance whereas the dead of our opposition rot and give off a foul stench!?”

As the aroma from the body of the martyred Mullah Abdul Manaan kept emanating, the respected Ustaz added:”I challenge everyone to come! Let’s take one dead of ours and one from the opposition side which have been killed at the same time and with the same weapon. We will leave them in an identical physical and chemical state. Then let us observe as our dead beautifies and start to give a off a fragrance of musk while the body of the other becomes inflated and start to decay and smell bad! Now let the worlds specialists in the field of science and chemistry investigate and figure out its reason???”

We should also not forget that one of the major factors in the rise of defection in the ranks of army of Kabul is because of the miracles exhibited by the martyrs of Taliban. One group of ANA soldiers in Nangarhar province’s Ghani Khel district who abandoned their duties state the reason behind their defection as: “One time we fought a hand to hand battle with the Taliban in Kandahar province during which the Taliban retreated while both of our dead men left on the battlefield. We were then ordered to stay in the area for the night. As some time passed, our dead started to decay and emit a nauseating smell which can not be described in words. On the other hand, the dead Taliban had started to emit a strange and beautiful scent. So that was when our buddies left their dead and stood next to the bodies of the martyred Taliban”. These soldiers add: “So at daybreak, I and my buddies packed our personal belongings and abandoned everything else even though there was only two or three days left before our next paycheck and headed home!!!”

A whole book about the miracles displayed by martyrs in Jihad against the soviets has been compiled by the prominent martyred scholar Sheikh Abdullah Azzam (may Allah have mercy on him) under the title of ‘Ayat ar Rahmaan fi Jihad al Afghan’ (signs of ar Rahmaan in the Afghan Jihad) in which hundreds of incidents have been described. So may Allah give the scholars of our time the resolve to fold up their sleeves and write about the miracles displayed in the battlefields and by the martyrs in the current Jihad so the people can distinguish between truth and falsehood and consequently join the righteous side.

To end, I humbly request from the all the readers to sincerely pray for me that I be able to perform Jihad and in the end be blessed with martyrdom, the virtues of which were mentioned by the beloved Prophet Muhammad (SAW) and for which he himself yearned.

Doctor Muslim Andar

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2011)

Analyst Alex Strick van Linschoten is shedding some light on how “official” some reportedly Taliban-linked Twitter feeds are – this, from "#talibantwitterfight: The News Story That Wasn’t at A Different Place":


> …. I hope this puts to rest the whole ‘Taliban spokesmen are on the internet engaged in big twitter discussions with ISAF’. The truth is that they are not. There is one account which occasionally responds to @ISAFmedia, but (for reasons outlined above) it does not seem to be official ….


Specifically, it appears the others (like @alemarah3, @alemarah222, @alemarahmedia, @hanif_hamad, @ABalkhi – which ISAF’s Info-machine has exchanged Tweets with – @MuhammadZabiull and @ABalkhii) are manual feed repeaters/sharers of the message, but not FROM the Taliban directly.

I’m still intrigued by ISAF exchanging messaging with at least @Abalkhi as a way to counter the Taliban’s messaging, even if it’s not counter-Tweeting with a Taliban spokesperson.  So ISAF is counter-Tweeting the Taliban’s _message_, even if it's not exchanging electrons with Taliban members themselves.


----------

